

Tell HN: Google Search With "site:News.YCombinator.com" Is Your Friend - citizenkeys

Fellow founders and developers, Google search with "site:news.ycombinator.com" is your friend.  The "Search" link is easy to overlook in the footer of the Hacker News site.  So create a link for it in your browser.  There is no question, either business or technical, that I've had as a start-up founder that I've not been able to find a dozen good answers by doing a Google search using "site:news.ycombinator.com".
======
patio11
If you like this, searchyc.com will blow your mind.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Even better: <http://searchyc.com>

ADDED IN EDIT: I see patio11 got there before me - I'll let this stand,
though.

------
shadowpwner
This is OT, but does anyone know the link to the blog posts about reviewing
computer science? I've used google and searchyc without any luck.

